# Equivalent product of Tropica Plant Growth Substrate in the USA?



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Could you do dirt with a sand cap? What about aqua soil?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquawerk (Oct 23, 2018)

Both ADA Amazonia and UNS Controsoil are both good options readily available in the US 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisey (Apr 9, 2017)

I believe Amazonia and Controsoil are both soils, rather than a base Substrate that I can cap with inert sand. As I said in my original post, I’m scaping a nano tank where I don’t have the space to have separate soil and sand areas, the sand will run front to back but I need a nutrient rich layer below the sand which I have previously achieved with the Tropica product which seems to be rare in the USA. I guess I may just have to use root tabs in the sand to root feed my crypts if there is no other solution, but I’m a little surprised nobody has released a similar product here. I’m finding time after time since moving to the USA that product availability seems to be significantly behind what was available in the UK and Europe.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

wisey said:


> I believe Amazonia and Controsoil are both soils, rather than a base Substrate that I can cap with inert sand. As I said in my original post, I’m scaping a nano tank where I don’t have the space to have separate soil and sand areas, the sand will run front to back but I need a nutrient rich layer below the sand which I have previously achieved with the Tropica product which seems to be rare in the USA. I guess I may just have to use root tabs in the sand to root feed my crypts if there is no other solution, but I’m a little surprised nobody has released a similar product here. I’m finding time after time since moving to the USA that product availability seems to be significantly behind what was available in the UK and Europe.




That’s probably true. What you’re describing is what most people set up as a dirted tank. Organic Miracle Grow soil underneath a sand cap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquawerk (Oct 23, 2018)

Maybe something like seachem flourite then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

wisey said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m setting up a planted nano this coming week, the first tank I’ve had the chance to set up since I moved from the UK to the USA. I thought I had brought half a bag of Tropica Plant Growth Substrate with me when I moved, but I couldn’t find it today in my boxes of aquarium stuff and realised I threw it out in case there was an issue shipping stuff like that in our shipping container, wasn’t sure if there were customs issues with organic material etc.
> 
> ...


Hi @wisey,

Per Tropica:


> Natural concentrate made of clay and peat fibres


So you could use a calcined clay product like Safe-T-Sorb. It has a high CEC like Tropica Substrate but it will lower the pH and hardness in the tank. There are several threads here on TPT covering Safe-T-Sorb.

10 gallon with Safe-T-Sorb, low tech, low light ([email protected])


----------



## wisey (Apr 9, 2017)

Thank you for all the advice. Hopefully I have understood what I have read here and in another thread about Safe-T-Sorb. I understand now that the Tropica substrate just absorbs and holds nutrients and makes it available to plant roots and therefore any other product that does the same will hopefully suffice. I tried to get hold of Safe-T-Sorb, but could not get it on Amazon and was finding it hard to get it in less than 40lb bags elsewhere which made shipping very expensive. I saw others discussing Turface MVP in the Safe-T-Sorb thread, so decided to try that as I could Prime that here by Wednesday. Fingers crossed I now have everything I need, my substrate should be here Wednesday and my plants should arrive from Buceplant on Wednesday also. I should be all set to scape my aquarium over the holidays!

Thanks again!

Wisey.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

wisey said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Could this be what you’re talking about?

https://shop.glassaqua.com/collections/goods/products/tropica-aquarium-soil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beanbag (May 7, 2018)

https://aqualabaquaria.com/collections/substrate/products/planted-aquarium-soil-tropica

They are located in california


----------

